# 2021New Stoner Super Cat with used 2012 Yamaha SHO 200 FW 300 HRs $$$



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

If any interest call me 281 802 9151 engine is in excellent cond. only used in fresh water chance to have new hull trailer and rigged with options you want. I have a white and a gray hull ava.


----------



## ClintKr (Jun 4, 2019)

Price???


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

ClintKr said:


> Price???


Depends what you would like on it its rigged the way you want its a naked hull.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

A few folks had called but the Android decided to visit Davy Jones! Sorry


----------



## ClintKr (Jun 4, 2019)

paragod said:


> A few folks had called but the Android decided to visit Davy Jones! Sorry





paragod said:


> A few folks had called but the Android decided to visit Davy Jones! Sorry


A base price would be a good place to start.


----------



## DeepBlue36 (May 14, 2009)

Left you a voicemail this afternoon. Looking to buy a newer boat in the next few months. Interested in base price on something in the 20-21’ range and what all you offer. Most interested in something like hull, leaning post (with cooler rack under), front cooler rack, and motor/jack plate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Sold


----------

